# Ποια είναι η αγαπημένη σας παρετυμολογία;



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2008)

Η δικιά μου αγαπημένη παρετυμολογία πάντως μου προέκυψε τις προάλλες, όταν έτυχε να συζητάω με τη μάνα μου για χρώματα... και φτάνει η κουβέντα στο *σομόν*... :) «Ξέρεις, μάνα» της λέω «το σομόν θα μπορούσαμε να το λέμε και 'σολομί', μια και το όνομά του το παίρνει από το πώς λένε το σολομό στα γαλλικά». «Τι λες πάλι, μωρέ;!» μου απαντάει, «τι σχέση έχει με το σομόν ο σολομός - ο σολομός είναι πιο κοκκινωπός, ενώ το σομόν είναι πιο προς το ροζ! Από το 'σώμα' το λέμε έτσι το σομόν, επειδή έχει το χρώμα της επιδερμίδας! Γι' αυτό και το γράφουμε με Ω. Άντε, με νευρίασες πάλι - πολύξερε!»


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2008)

Εκπληκτικό!!!


----------



## MariaKarra (Jul 13, 2008)

Συγγνώμη που "ξυπνάω" παλιό νήμα. 
Πολύ μ' άρεσε αυτό με το σομόν και το σώμα. Μου θυμίζει την ταινία "Γάμος αλά Ελληνικά" όπου έλεγε ο πατέρας ότι το "κιμονό" προέρχεται από τη λέξη χειμώνας. Αααχχχχ... Λοιπόν εμένα αυτή η ταινία μου 'χει κάνει ζημιά. Δεν τολμάω να πω στους μαθητές μου ότι μια αγγλική λέξη προέρχεται από τα ελληνικά, μου πετάνε "sure, just like kimono".


----------



## MariaKarra (Jul 14, 2008)

Θυμήθηκα και κάτι που έλεγε ένας συμμαθητής μου στο δημοτικό: 
κουμπιούτερ (και όχι κομπιούτερ), από τη λέξη ...κουμπί.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 14, 2008)

MariaKarra said:


> Λοιπόν εμένα αυτή η ταινία μου 'χει κάνει ζημιά.



Και σε ποιόν αυτή η ταινία δεν έχει κάνει κακό;


----------



## oublexis (Jul 14, 2008)

MariaKarra said:


> Λοιπόν εμένα αυτή η ταινία μου 'χει κάνει ζημιά. Δεν τολμάω να πω στους μαθητές μου ότι μια αγγλική λέξη προέρχεται από τα ελληνικά, μου πετάνε "sure, just like kimono".


Και πάλι καλά να λέτε. Διότι ο Γκας Πορτοκάλος είναι μια κινηματογραφική φιγούρα. Υπάρχουν και σοβαρότερες φιγούρες με το σύνδρομο Πορτοκάλου. Φανταστείτε να βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος ~κάλος και να κυκλοφορήσει στην αγγλική το βιβλίο του καθηγητή (εφαρμοσμένης οικονομίας) Σταύρου Θεοφανίδη με τίτλο (μεταφράζω) _English is a Greek Dialect_. Τότε θα γελάσει και το πράσινο και το πορτοκαλί και το παρδαλό κατσίκι.

Αν σας κίνησα την περιέργεια, θα βρείτε πλούσιο υλικό στις παρακάτω σελίδες:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/qeofan.html
http://periglwssio.blogspot.com/2005/04/blog-post_16.html
http://periglwssio.blogspot.com/2007/01/2_14.html
http://periglwssio.blogspot.com/2008/03/3.html


----------



## danae (Jul 14, 2008)

Λοιπόν, είχα ακούσει κάποτε, μέσα σ' ένα ταξί, τη συνέντευξη δεν θυμάμαι --δυστυχώς-- τίνος καλλιτέχνη, που έλεγε ότι η λέξη "ζεϊμπέκικο" βγαίνει από τη λέξη "Ζευς", γιατί είναι, λέει, διονυσιακός χορός --τα 'χε μπλέξει λιγάκι... :)


----------



## sarant (Jul 14, 2008)

Συγκεκριμένα, από το Ζευς και βέκος, που είναι το ψωμί αν και όχι στα ελληνικά.

(Θυμηθείτε και την ιστορία του Ηρόδοτου για το γλωσσολογικό πείραμα
εκείνου του βασιλιά που ήθελε να ανακαλυψει τη μητέρα γλώσσα)


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 14, 2008)

Θυμάμαι (ή, για να ακριβολογώ, ψιλοθυμάμαι) πριν από καμιά δεκαετία πάνω-κάτω είχα δει στο εξώφυλλο αρχαιολατρικού περιοδικού την "ετυμολογία" ζευβάκχικος, από τις λέξεις "Ζευς" και "Βάκχες".


----------



## danae (Jul 14, 2008)

Πριν από καμιά δεκαετία, ίσως και περισσότερο, είχα ακούσει τη συνέντευξη.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2008)

Μου επισημάνθηκε και άλλο παρόμοιο υλικό σήμερα. Προσοχή: δίπλα στα κωμικά υπάρχουν και ολόσωστα.

http://durabond.ca/gdouridas/glossa2.html
(Σχολιασμένο εδώ: http://gravityandthewind.blogspot.com/2008/07/blog-post_16.html)

Κορυφαία:
day δία έλεγαν οι Κρήτες τήν ημέρα, ευδιάθετος=βρίσκεται σε καλή μέρα

restaurant εκ του ρά+ίσταμαι=έφαγα καί στηλώθηκα [σ.ν.: το «στηλώθηκα» από τη «στήλη άλατος», ε;]

Α, δε δίνω άλλα, δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοδιαλέξω...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2008)

Καλημέρα!
Νίκελ, θα διαλέξω εγώ: disaster εκ του:δυσοίωνος+αστήρ!!!!!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 17, 2008)

Αχ, αυτή η χώρα που κατοικείται από Θεούς...!

Πάντως, πολλά απ' αυτά που λέει είναι σωστά.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Καλημέρα!
> Νίκελ, θα διαλέξω εγώ: disaster εκ του:δυσοίωνος+αστήρ!!!!!


Τον _αστέρα_ τον έπιασε σωστά: http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=disaster&searchmode=none — απλώς στο _dis-_ μας τα χάλασε: http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=dis&searchmode=none


----------



## danae (Jul 17, 2008)

Πέρα από τη επιστημονικότητα των ετυμολογιών του κυρίου που, μεταξύ άλλων, ξεχνάει να βάλει τόνο στο ερωτηματικό "πώς", πολύ σοβαρό θεωρώ το γεγονός ότι τις χρησιμοποιεί για να υποστηρίξει μισαλλόδοξες απόψεις. Δείτε τα ακόλουθα:

"sex εκ του:έξiς, η λέξη δασύνεται και η δασεια κανονικα πρεπει να προφερεται μονο που εχουμε ξεχάσει το πως..... στην Αγγλικη διάλεκτο και για την συγκεκριμενη λέξη προφέρεται ως σιγμα. Σε άλλο παραδειγμα τo ύδωρ που επισης δασύνεται και με αλλαγη του δ σε τ εχουμε το βαρβαρικο water"

"minor λατινικα:minor εκ του μινύς =μικρός. Προσεξτε τωρα το καταπληκτικό, στα επισημα γεύματα ειχαν το μινύθες γραμμάτιον ενα μικρο κειμενο δηλαδη στο οποίο αναγραφόταν τι περιελαμβανε το γεύμα. Απο εδω οι λοιποί βάρβαροι οταν σταματησαν να τρωνε ο ενας τον αλλο πηραν το ......MENU"

Και το ακόμα χειρότερο είναι ότι οι ημιμαθείς, οι αμαθείς και άλλοι βρίσκουν "επιχειρήματα" για να υποστηρίξουν την ανωτερότητα μας έναντι των "βαρβάρων". Μπορεί με όλα αυτά να γελάμε αλλά δεν είναι μόνο εκτός τόπου και χρόνου, είναι και άκρως επικίνδυνα!


----------



## danae (Jul 17, 2008)

Από την ανάποδη, τώρα, έχω ακούσει το εξής: η λέξη "γκαντέμης" προέρχεται από το "God damn it"... :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2008)

danae said:


> Πέρα από τη επιστημονικότητα των ετυμολογιών του κυρίου...



Δεν πρόκειται για κύριο. Αν κατάλαβα καλά, ο κύριος είναι ένας Έλληνας μετανάστης στον Καναδά, με εταιρεία καθαρισμού κτιρίων και σύνδρομο Πορτοκάλου, ο οποίος φιλοξενεί στις σελίδες του τις απόψεις μιας κυρίας που διδάσκει μάνατζμεντ σε κάποιο American University of Athens — και ετυμολογία μέσω διαδικτύου.


----------



## danae (Jul 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δεν πρόκειται για κύριο.



Έχεις δίκιο, Νίκελ, ο κύριος απλώς αναπαράγει τις απόψεις τις κυρίας. Έχει το όνομά της από κάτω. 

Τέλος πάντων, η ουσία είναι άλλη. Όλα αυτά δεν είναι μόνο κωμικά, είναι και επικίνδυνα.


----------



## curry (Jul 17, 2008)

Στον Μπαμπινιώτη αυτό αναφέρεται ως παρετυμολογία του γκαντέμης, όπου γράφει επίσης ότι η προέλευση της λέξης είναι τουρκική. 
Και αυτό μου θυμίζει έναν τύπο στην Ζάκυνθο που είχε βαφτίσει τον σκύλο του "Γκουντουμάνο" - εκ του αγγλικού good man...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2008)

danae said:


> Από την ανάποδη, τώρα, έχω ακούσει το εξής: η λέξη "γκαντέμης" προέρχεται από το "God damn it"... :)





curry said:


> Και αυτό μου θυμίζει έναν τύπο στην Ζάκυνθο που είχε βαφτίσει τον σκύλο του "Γκουντουμάνο" - εκ του αγγλικού good man...


Και από συμφυρμό του Γκοντάμιτ και του Γκουντουμάνο προέκυψε το Γκουαντάναμο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Καλημέρα. (Μην ανησυχήσετε, δουλειά χρωστάω. Αλλά, πριν τη δουλειά, ένα διάλειμμα.)

Κάποιοι αποφάσισαν να δουν το θέμα σε βάθος (απροσμέτρητο). Αν παρακολουθείτε του χώρου τα καμώματα, με τούτα τα κείμενα δεν θα σας μείνει άντερο (ωχ, έγραψα ιδιωματισμό, κινδυνεύω να γίνω νήμα). Δείγμα (δήγμα) γραφής:

Η ελληνική είναι η μόνη γλώσσα με ενσωματωμένη, από την δημιουργία της, την λειτουργία τής δια­χε­όμενης λογικής (fuzzy logic). Στη σύγχρονη εποχή η τεχνική fuzzy logic επαναανακαλύ­φθηκε από ερευνητική ομάδα ελληνομαθών μηχανικών ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών, προγραμ­ματι­στών και σχεδιαστών τεχ­νητής ευφυϊας. Ως τεχνική εμπεριέχει τις πιο σύγχρονες αρχές τής θεω­ρίας τού χάους. Αφορά την δυναμική σύνδεση εννοιών ως ανάλογο της λειτουργίας των συν­ειρ­μών, αλλά με κατεύθυνση φυγόκεντρη (από το κέντρο προς την περιφέρεια) και όχι το αντί­θετο.

Για παράδειγμα όταν ένας Έλληνας λέει «Πάω να δουλέψω», είναι δυνατό να εννοεί:
«Πάω να κάνω zapping»,
«Πάω να διαβάσω εφημερίδα»,
«Πάω για shopping»,
«Πάω να τα ξύσω»,
«Πάω ν’ αράξω»,
«Πάω να πιάσω το τηλέφωνο»,
«Πάω να δω τα e-mails μου»
κ.λπ.
«Πάω να δουλέψω» (ως συγκερασμός των παραπάνω).

Συνέχεια εκεί:
http://ellinikiklossa.googlepages.com/home
http://ellinikiklossa.googlepages.com/ιστορικό-νέαστοιχεία

Οι φήμες ότι το κείμενο γράφτηκε από τον Σαραντάκο σε συνεργασία με τον Καργάκο ελέγχονται ως ανακριβείς.

Λοιπόν, εγώ τώρα πάω να δουλέψω.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 23, 2008)

Σήμερα είπα να δω καμιά σοβαρή εκπομπή να μορφωθώ και πράγματι έμαθα πολλά! Η Τατιάνα μας ενημέρωσε ότι φέτος στα περισσότερα μαγαζιά δεν υπάρχει "νταμπλ ντοτ", το οποίο νταμπλ ντοτ, όπως μας εξήγησε, σημαίνει ότι η τιμή γίνεται διπλή. Κι αναρωτιόμουν από πού βγαίνει...


----------



## MariaKarra (Dec 23, 2008)

*double dot*

Φαίνεται ότι προέρχεται από τη θεωρία της μουσικής. Μία τελεία δίπλα στη νότα σημαίνει ότι η τελική διάρκεια της νότας είναι 1,5 χ αρχική διάρκεια της νότας. Αν η νότα κρατάει ένα τέταρτο, η τελεία σημαίνει ότι προσθέτουμε κι άλλο ένα όγδοο. Οι δύο τελείες σημαίνουν ότι προσθέτουμε το μισό της αρχικής διάρκειας δύο φορές, δηλαδή προσθέτουμε την αρχική διάρκεια, κι έτσι η νότα κρατάει δύο φορές περισσότερο από ό,τι χωρίς τις τελείες. 
Αυτά λέει εδώ http://keynotes.absolutewebhosting2.co.uk/graphics/new_folder/Music Theory 2 Samples.pdf
Εγώ από μουσική δε θυμάμαι και πολλά, και για να πω την αλήθεια μόνο μία τελεία έχω δει δίπλα σε νότα, δεν έχω δει ποτέ δύο. Από το γκουγκλάρισμα πάντως αυτά προέκυψαν.
Ξέρει από μουσική η Τατιάνα; Και την είχα παρεξηγήσει... Και μουσική και αγγλικά.


----------



## curry (Dec 23, 2008)

Καλή κι η πλακίτσα αλλά να πούμε και το σωστό και γαλλικό table d’ haute. Αν θέλει κανένας, το λέει και της Τατιάνας, χιχιχι!!! Μας πέθανε πάλι...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 23, 2008)

Καλά, μ' έστειλες η αποπάνω!


----------



## curry (Dec 23, 2008)

Μα γιατί βρε σε έστειλα; 

Αμάν, ούτε μια πλάκα δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 23, 2008)

Τελικά από πού βγαίνει; Θα με αφήκετε με την απορία;


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2008)

table d’hôte


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2008)

Costas said:


> table d’hôte


Κώστα, πλάκα κάνουν. Αλλά για να μην στραβώσουμε κανέναν, ορίστε και το ορθόδοξο νήμα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2008)

Για να μη στραβώσουμε και κανέναν, όπως είπες. Το νήμα το βλέπει όλος ο κόσμος. Κάποιος που δεν ξέρει μπορεί να νιώσει και ηλίθιος, ακόμη και να ντραπεί να ρωτήσει. Καλά έκανες και έβαλες σύνδεσμο προς το ορθόδοξο νήμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 24, 2008)

Εκτός από το νταμπλ-ντοτ της Τατιάνας και μερικών άλλων, υπάρχει και το γκόρντον μπλου χιλιάδων, μεταξύ των οποίων και κάποιοι εστιάτορες, που αυτοί τουλάχιστον ίσως θα έπρεπε να το λένε σωστά: cordon bleu, κορντόν μπλε (άντε, να τους κάνουμε τη χάρη να το πούμε μπλου).
Αναλογία σωστού-λάθους στο ελληνικό γκουγκλ, δυστυχώς συντριπτική υπέρ του λάθους.

Όσο για το τι είναι το cordon bleu, είναι ένα απλό σνίτσελ γεμιστό με ζαμπόν και τυρί.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 24, 2008)

danae said:


> Από την ανάποδη, τώρα, έχω ακούσει το εξής: η λέξη "γκαντέμης" προέρχεται από το "God damn it"... :)


Δεν είναι παραφθορά του academicus; :)


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 1, 2009)

*Καρατομώ* = τέμνω με κίνηση καράτε


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> *Καρατομώ* = τέμνω με κίνηση καράτε


Μα αφού το _καράτε_ είναι αντιδάνειο, δεδομένου ότι το δίδαξαν στους Απωανατολίτες οι Υπεραρχαίοι Έλληνες εξερευνητές του 12.000 π.Χ. που εκπολίτισαν όλους τους κατοίκους του πλανήτη και εποίκισαν και τους είκοσι δύο μέχρι τότε γνωστούς γαλαξίες. Άκουγαν λοιπόν οι από του Κούρο Σίβο (όχι Κούρο Σίβας, για τον εποικισμό της Σκοτίας σε άλλη μου ανάρτηση!) βρεχόμενοι λαοί ότι η τέχνη συνίσταται σε συνδυασμό των _καραδοκώ_ και _κατατομώ_, και υπό την παρετυμολογική επίδραση της προστακτικής _βαράτε_ προέκυψε το _καράτε_ που κατόπιν εισήχθη ως αντιδάνειο. Οι Υπεραρχαίοι Έλληνες στους καλύτερους καρατέκα ανέθεταν την κοπή (_καρατόμηση_) των υπέρσκληρων πολύτιμων λίθων, κι έτσι μας προέκυψε και το _καράτι_.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 3, 2009)

*Απότοκος-η-ο*
Ως ουσιαστικό ουδετέρου γένους η λέξη μπορεί να αφορά αυστηρά τις κότες. Ιδού το ΙΛΝΕ:

Δηλαδή απότοκος< απόκοτος που - όντως - δίνει την αποκοτιά


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2009)

*Μουχρίτσα* "βλαπτικό ζιζάνιο | (συνεκδ.) κακό, συμφορά, καταστροφή" από ισπαν. _*mujer*_ "γυναίκα" (με υποκορ. επίθημα -_ίτσα_ κ. σίγηση του /e/). Αναρίθμητοι άντρες ασπάζονται τη συγκεκριμένη (παρ)ετυμολογία.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 26, 2009)

Από κάποιο άλλο σημερινό νήμα, θυμήθηκα το *francophone = φραγκοφονιάς* που είχε γραφτεί κάποτε σε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2009)

Elsa said:


> *francophone = φραγκοφονιάς*


Πολλοί που δραστηριοποιούνται επαγγελματικά σε τουριστικές περιοχές θα ορκίζονταν ότι από εκεί προέρχεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2010)

Γιορτή των Αγίων Πάντων σήμερα στη γειτονιά μου και χτες είχε το παραδοσιακό πανηγύρι (τρίστιχο, σε μεγάλο μήκος). Από το πρωί μαζευόντουσαν οι μικροπωλητές. Ένας από αυτούς ρωτάει:

«Παρακαλώ, εκκλησία, Άγκιοι Παπάντες, πού είναι;» 

Άδικο είχε ο άνθρωπος; :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> «Παρακαλώ, εκκλησία, Άγκιοι Παπάντες, πού είναι;»






.......................


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2010)

Με αφορμή την ετυμολογία του *ταξί*, θυμήθηκα τη σχετική παρετυμολογία: Ότι τάχατες το _ταξί_ προέρχεται από την ελλην. λ. _ταχύ_, δηλ. "γρήγορο". Θα τη βρείτε π.χ. εδώ: http://fygokentros.blogspot.com/2008/01/blog-post.html, όπου το περιβόλι έχει πολύ ακόμη πράμα, όπως το κλασικό για το ΟΚ (βλ. σχετικά http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1005) και πολλά άλλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2010)

Με αφορμή ένα σχόλιο στου Σαραντάκου, και ψάχνοντας για την ετυμολογία της λέξης carbine, έπεσα σε αυτό το καταπληκτικό στη γουίκη:


A carbine (pronounced /ˈkɑrbaɪn/ or /ˈkɑrbiːn/) (from *Greek καραμπινα* "carbine.") is a firearm similar to a rifle or musket. ​
Ή κάτι ξέρουν αυτοί (και θα μου το τρίψετε στη μούρη) ή ετυμολογεί ο Γκας Πορτοκάλος αυτοπροσώπως...


----------



## sarant (Sep 1, 2010)

Αυτοπροσώπως και παραχρήμα!


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 1, 2010)

Ερώτηση: H εκδοχή της προέλευσης της λέξης καριοφίλι (ή καρυοφύλι) απο την ιταλική φίρμα κατασκευής, ισχύει?


Απάντηση:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6939


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2010)

JimAdams said:


> Ερώτηση: H εκδοχή της προέλευσης της λέξης καριοφίλι (ή καρυοφύλι) απο την ιταλική φίρμα κατασκευής, ισχύει?


_Καρυοφύλλι_ είναι η άλλη εκδοχή. Ναι, η προέλευση από Carlo & figli είναι η επικρατέστερη.

Στο ΛΚΝ:
ιταλ. Carlo e figli `Κάρλος και υιοί΄ (φίρμα εργοστασίου) με αποβ. του [e] για αποφυγή της χασμ. και παρετυμ. καρυοφύλλι.

Τα ίδια και στο ΕΛΝΕΓ. 

Θα ήμουν πανευτυχής αν έβρισκα έστω και μία αναφορά στο συγκεκριμένο εργοστάσιο, αλλά το διαδίκτυο δεν βοήθησε (είναι και συνηθισμένο όνομα το Carlo). Θα βολευόμουν και με μια φωτογραφία καριοφιλιού με το όνομα του κατασκευαστή επάνω. Ψάχνω άλλωστε και για ρομβία με το POMBIA επάνω της.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2010)

Η ρομβία ήταν πιο εύκολη, αν και δεν βρήκα φωτογραφία με τη λέξη να φαίνεται επάνω στη λατέρνα.







Αυτή η φωτογραφία έχει λεζάντα:
Nº 699: A small handle operated Spanish barrel piano by Pombia in Barcelona, 12 tunes, (need tuning). H. 1 m 05. L. 90 cm. Metal frame. Good condition. The endless screw has been remade.
Est. 600/1000 € 
http://www.mmdigest.com/Gallery/Auctions/Chartres0412/0412En_im.html

Σύμφωνα με όλα τα ευρήματα, η Pombia ήταν στη Βαρκελώνη.


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## JimAdams (Sep 1, 2010)

Στο wiki πάντως, καθώς και στο google.maps, Pombia υπάρχει μόνο στην Ιταλία. Και την εκδοχή αυτή βρήκα σαν ερμηνεία για το όργανο (την ιταλική, δηλ.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2010)

Υπάρχει πόλη Pombia στη βόρεια Ιταλία και εταιρεία που την έλεγαν Pombia, στη Βαρκελώνη, και έφτιαχνε λατέρνες (τη διαδέχτηκε ένας Casali). Ποιο να θεωρήσω πιο πιθανό να βρω γραμμένο πάνω σε λατέρνα;


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 1, 2010)

Δείτε αυτό, δεν ξέρω πόσο βοηθάει.....
http://www.armaoslaterna.gr/default.asp?static=60


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2010)

Μα έτσι νόμιζα κι εγώ μέχρι σήμερα. Αλλά έχουμε το διαδίκτυο πια για να βάζουμε νέα ερωτήματα τουλάχιστον. Θα είμαι πιο σίγουρος όταν θα δω φορητή λατέρνα του ισπανικού εργοστασίου που θα γράφει τη μάρκα επάνω. Αλλά γιατί η γεωγραφική γνώση κάποιου μπορεί να βαρύνει περισσότερο από την πληροφορία ότι εργοστάσιο που έφτιαχνε λατέρνες με αυτό το όνομα υπήρχε στη Βαρκελώνη;


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 1, 2010)

Με τη λογική ότι το αναφέρει κάποιος που σχετιζόταν με το αντικείμενο. Παρ'ολα αυτά με ρουμπώσατε.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2010)

bodyguard << βόδι, γαρ


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2011)

Θα ξέρετε, φαντάζομαι, ότι η (λέξη) _μαρμελάδα_ βγαίνει από την ελληνική _μελίμηλον_. Θα αντιγράψω Σαραντάκο, που τα λέει με τον τρόπο του:

Βασικό χαρακτηριστικό του κυδωνιού είναι η πολύ υψηλή περιεκτικότητα του σε πηκτίνη — γι’ αυτό και η μαρμελάδα κυδώνι πετυχαίνει σχεδόν αυτόματα. _Μελίμηλoν_ λεγόταν στα αρχαία ένα είδος γλυκού μήλου, αργότερα όμως έτσι ονομάστηκε και ο καρπός κυδωνιάς μπoλιασμένης με μηλιά: «εγκεντρίζεται μήλoν … εις κυδώνια και γίγνεται εκ των κυδωνίων μήλα κάλλιστα τα καλoύμενα παρ’ Αθηναίoις μελίμηλα», λέει μια συλλογή γεωπονικών συμβουλών. Η λέξη _μελίμηλον_ (μη μου πείτε ότι δεν είναι εξαιρετικά εύηχη!) πέρασε στα λατινικά ως _melimelum_, που σήμαινε «είδος γλυκού μήλου» και «κυδώνι μαγειρεμένο με μέλι»· στα λαϊκά λατινικά έγινε _malimellus_ και από εκεί το πήραν οι διάφορες ρωμανικές γλώσσες. Οι Πορτογάλοι είπανε _marmelo_ το κυδώνι. Και επειδή οι πρώτες μαρμελάδες φτιάχτηκαν από κυδώνια, η λέξη _marmelada_ σήμαινε αρχικά τη μαρμελάδα από κυδώνι, και σιγά-σιγά έφτασε να σημαίνει όλα τα είδη μαρμελάδας γενικώς. Και μέσω των γαλλικών, η λέξη επέστρεψε στα ελληνικά, ως αντιδάνειο, υποθέτω στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/01/07/kydwnia/​
Σήμερα πληροφορήθηκα ότι κυκλοφορεί στους κύκλους των αγγλικών παρετυμολογιών και η εκδοχή marmalade < Marie malade. 

Λέει μια εκδοχή:
Legend has it that Marie Antoinette awoke one morning with a headache. Her chef, on being told that "Marie est malade" (Marie is sick) concocted a bitter conserve of oranges and sugar to tempt her appetite — hence "marmalade". ​Με τη Μαρία Στιούαρτ:
Spanish oranges had been stored there, and she [Mary] made a new sort of preserve — called after herself as she told them proudly, for the cook at her grandmother's chateau of Joinville had made it to tempt her appetite when she was ill; "Marie est malade," he had muttered again and again as he racked his brain to invent something new for her, and "Mariemalade" they had called it ever since.
[_The Gay Galliard: the Love Story of Mary, Queen of Scots_, by Margaret Irwin, 1942.]​
Άλλες παραλλαγές:
http://books.google.com/books?id=Sr383CDpNM8C&pg=PA40#v=onepage&q&f=false

Με τη δική μου γόνιμη φαντασία μπορώ να πω ότι από το «Marie malade» έχει βγει το δικό μας ... «Μαρί άρρωστη!».


----------



## Earion (Sep 15, 2011)

*Ο Λατινισμός και η κακοποίηση των Ελληνικών
*
Όλες ανεξαιρέτως οι Ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες χρωστάνε την ύπαρξή τους στην Ελληνική. Για παράδειγμα, το όνομα της Γαλλικής πρωτεύουσας, το *Παρίσι*, προέρχεται από την Ελληνική λέξη *πάρισος*, που σημαίνει ο απέχων ίση απόσταση από δύο μέρη. Στη μέση λοιπόν του Σηκουάνα που διασχίζει το Παρίσι, βρίσκεται ένα μικρό νησί (cite), το οποίο απέχει εξ*'* ίσου από τις δύο όχθες του ποταμού. Στο νησάκι αυτό ξεκίνησε η μετεγκατάσταση Ροδίων τεχνιτών και η πόλη κέρδισε το όνομά της.​(Η απόστροφος μετά το "εξ" κοκκινισμένη από εμένα).

Από την Πύλη, Είσοδο Εναλλακτικών Διαδρομών στο Ελληνικό Διαδίκτυο.
Βρήκα το σύνδεσμο στην πρώτη σελίδα του Translatum.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2011)

Το δηλώνουν οι άνθρωποι ότι οι διαδρομές τους είναι εναλλακτικές, άρα τα παρακάτω δεν αποτελούν «κακοποίηση των Ελληνικών», απλώς εναλλακτικές απόψεις.


«η Ελληνική θεωρείται Νοηματική γλώσσα» (της κοινότητας των κωφών)
Η ετυμολόγηση «γέφυρα (< γη επί ύδωρ)»
«η Ελληνική, αποτελείται από 6.000.000 λέξεις» (και ένα περίσσιο κόμμα, και δεν εννοώ αυτό που μας κυβερνά)
«ενώ με διάφορους συνδυασμούς εκφράζουν 1600 σημεία της μουσικής θεωρίας» (ποιος; τι; πώς;)
«ανάγεται από πολύ παλιά» (το καταλάβαμε ότι δεν είναι καλές οι προθέσεις σας)
«Όλες ανεξαιρέτως οι Ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες χρωστάνε την ύπαρξή τους στην Ελληνική» (έτσι λύσαμε και το πρόβλημα της Βασκικής)
«Ένα άλλο ανησυχητικό φαινόμενο παρατηρείται κατά τον εξ' αγγλισμό Ελληνικών λέξεων… στη δίνη του εξ’ αγγλισμού» (Η απόστροφος στο «εξ’ ίσου» μας μάρανε…)
«Δείτε τώρα πως μετατράπηκε το λευκόν σε alb, αρχικά έγινε λευκ, λευ, λεβ, ελβ και κατάντησε να προφέρεται έλμπ» (Κι έτσι μας έμεινε ορφανό το «αλφός». Άμα θες να βρεις ελληνικές ρίζες και αλλού πατάς κι αλλού βρίσκεσαι…)
«Κάτι τέτοιο συνέβηκε με την λέξη κεφαλή που έγινε head» (Ευτυχώς δεν πείραξαν το hydrocephalous.)
«Αν πάρετε τώρα ένα αγγλικό λεξικό (η Αγγλική αποτελείται από 490.000 λέξεις και 300.000 τεχνικούς όρους περίπου) κι αρχίσετε να αφαιρείτε τις Ελληνικές λέξεις που υπάρχουν σ' αυτό, το σίγουρο είναι να καταλήξετε να κρατάτε ένα λεξικό...τσέπης!» (Τι, υπάρχουν δηλαδή αγγλικές λέξεις που δεν είναι ελληνικής αρχής;)
«αποτελούν μέρος μιας διαχρονικής συνωμοσίας βεβήλωσης και καταστροφής του Ελληνικού Λόγου» (Διότι χωρίς συνωμοσία των ξένων κανένα τέτοιο κείμενο δεν μπορεί να αναπνεύσει.)
Και διάφορα άλλα από το λερναίο και την κισιγκεριάδα… 
Earion, σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ, μας έφτιαξες το πρωί το μεσημέρι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2011)

Πάντως, είναι ο πρώτος ιστότοπος που βλέπω να μην ξεπέρασε το πρόβλημα του ιού 2Κ: Το κοπυράιτ του, κάτω κάτω, είναι σαφές: 1999-1000.


----------



## Earion (Sep 15, 2011)

Ε, ήταν το φάρμακο για το χτεσινό κακοκάρδισμα. Ο τρώσας και ιάσεται.:)


----------



## Earion (Sep 29, 2011)

*Από κει που δεν το περιμένεις...*

Ανοίγεις το ένθετο «Ταξίδια», που κυκλοφορεί με τη Καθημερινή της Κυριακής, και απολαμβάνεις ιδανικές αποδράσεις από τη στενάχωρη πραγματικότητα... Το προπερασμένο τεύχος (13 Σεπτεμβρίου) σου υπόσχεται _Άγραφα: καταπράσινη ορεινή διαδρομή στην καρδιά της Ελλάδας_. Υπέροχη φύση, ιστορικές αναμνήσεις, ανοιχτόκαρδη υποδοχή από τους ντόπιους... Και ξαφνικά σου έρχεται από εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις (σ. 18):

Το Κεράσοβο, που έγινε Κερασοχώρι με βασιλικό διάταγμα του 1930 ...
Στο καφενείο όπου καθίσαμε ... πάνω στην κουβέντα ρωτήσαμε για την ονομασία του χωριού. Κερασιές άλλωστε δεν είχαμε δει πουθενά. Μας είπαν πως το Κεράσοβο είναι σλαβική λέξη και σημαίνει πετρότοπος. Αυτό που ξέρω εγώ όμως είναι πως η κατάληξη --οβο είναι αρχαιοελληνική, προέρχεται από το αυγό (ωόν > οβόν) και την έχουμε δανείσει σε πολλές άλλες γλώσσες. Βέβαια μετά ξεχνάμε τη γλώσσα μας και τι δανείσαμε και λέμε εύκολα ότι αυτό είναι σλαβικό. Εικάζω λοιπόν, επειδή η περιοχή είναι αναντάμ μπαμπαντάμ κτηνοτροφική, ότι Κεράσοβο μάλλον σημαίνει «ο τόπος με τα πολλά κέρατα» (των ζώων βέβαια)!
(Κείμενο Ντίνος Κιούσης)​
Το εκπληκτικότερο όλων για μένα είναι η ανακολουθία σε διάστημα δύο αράδων. Το «οβόν» γιατί το έβαλε ο σοφός περιηγητής, αφού δεν το μεταχειρίστηκε στην ετυμολογία του;

Μα πού χαθήκαν τα αβγά;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2011)

Earion said:


> Μα πού χαθήκαν τα αβγά;


Κίνησαν να βρουν τα πασχάλια! :)

ΥΓ1 Πιθανότατα η σκέψη του δημοσιογράφου είναι ότι η αναζήτηση σλαβικής ετυμολογίας για το Κεράσοβο βασίστηκε στην κατάληξη -_οβο_, ενώ ο ίδιος σπεύδει να επισημάνει ότι το -_οβο_ αυτό είναι ελληνογενές κι ότι, αν το προσεγγίζαμε έτσι εξαρχής και το Κεράσοβο, θα διακρίναμε αμέσως το πρόθημα _κερασ_- που παραπέμπει στα κέρατα.

ΥΓ2 Βέβαια, θα μπορούσε να πει κάποιος, ότι ίσως η περιοχή πήρε το όνομά της από το αοριστικό θέμα τού ρήματος _κερνώ_ και το _ωόν_, οπότε «κεράσοβο» καλείται ο τόπος όπου κεράστηκες αβγά. Η εν λόγω ετυμολόγηση αργότερα θεωρήθηκε τόσο ξεκαρδιστική, που γέννησε και την προσφιλή έκφραση «αβγά σού καθαρίζουν;».


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ψάχνω άλλωστε και για ρομβία με το POMBIA επάνω της.


Σε αυτήν εδώ τη σελίδα θα δεις ένα οργανάκι όπου άμα κάνεις κάμποσο zoom in στη φωτογραφία, στην πλάκα που είναι στο κέντρο του οργάνο διακρίνεται αμυδρά το "Pombia" στο πάνω μέρος και από κάτω με λοξά καλλιγραφικά γράμματα "L.Casal" (το όνομα του κατασκευαστή, Luis Casal).

You are welcome.

Νομίζω ότι το βρήκα επειδή έψαξα με ισπανικές λέξεις κλειδιά, "organillo pombia imagen". Άμα βρω κάτι καλύτερο θα σου πω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2011)

Υποθέτω ότι η Αόρατη εννοεί αυτό:







που θα το βρείτε στον κατάλογο δημοπρασιών, εδώ.

Φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον ίχνος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 29, 2011)

Shit, δεν έβαλα σύνδεσμο! Πάλι ξέχασα να πάρω τα χάπια για τη μνήμη!

http://www.antiguedadesrusticas.com/detalles.php?id=3384&tit=Antiguedades-ORGANILLO-POMBIA

Διόρθωσα και το προηγούμενο ποστ μου. Ευχαριστώ, Γιατρέ μου.

Λοιπόν αυτό που έβαλες εσύ είναι άλλο, οπότε έχουμε δύο. Καλά πάμε.

EDIT: βρήκα και ένα άρθρο εφημερίδας του 1974 όπου λέει ότι ο Pombia (χωρίς μικρό όνομα) είχε το εργαστήρι στην οδό Βασιλίσσης Αμαλίας (calle de la Reina Amalia) και ο διάδοχός του, ο Luis Casall (έτσι με δύο λου), στην οδό Δυσμών (calle Poniente). Το δημοσίευμα αφορά μια γιορτή όπου ο Δήμος αμόλυσε κάμποσα παλιά οργανάκια να παίξουν στο δρόμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2011)

Και η εικόνα στην οποία αναφέρθηκε η Αόρατη και όπου αναφέρεται ο Casali (διάσημος κατασκευαστής μηχανικών πιάνων) ως διάδοχος του Pombia:






Τώρα μένει να τα συνδέσουμε με τις λατέρνες και με την Ελλάδα... :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 29, 2011)

Και πάλι σωστά με διόρθωσες, δόκτορα, πράγματι είναι Casali και όχι Casall. Με παρέσυρε το γεγονός ότι το επώνυμο Casall κυκλοφορεί στην Καταλωνία.

Και πώς θα κάνουμε τη σύνδεση με Ελλάδα; Να βρούμε τον εισαγωγέα που έφερε τα οργανάκια; Να βρούμε τα δελτία αποστολής του Pombia; Δε μπορεί, η εφορία θα έχει τα αρχεία.... 
Οκέι, μάλλον πρέπει να βρούμε ένα οργανάκι Pombia φωτογραφημένο στην Ελλάδα. Να γράψουμε στο σύλλογο παλαιοπωλών;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2011)

Αφού ο Casali είναι διάδοχος του Pombia και κατασκευάζει όργανα με τη φίρμα του στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα, αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο Pombia θα τα κατασκεύαζε πιο πριν. Επομένως, πρέπει να ψάξουμε στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα (πράγμα συμβατό άλλωστε με τις μαρτυρίες για τις πρώτες ρομβίες στην Αθήνα). Εκτός από τον σύλλογο παλαιοπωλών (καλή ιδέα!), οι ιντερνετικές έρευνες θα μπορούσαν να στραφούν σε φυλλομέτρηση εφημερίδων (ή περιοδικών, π.χ. από τον ιστότοπο Κοσμόπολις του Παν. της Πάτρας), για τις δεκαετίες 1870-1900.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2011)

> Αυτό που ξέρω εγώ όμως είναι πως η κατάληξη --οβο είναι αρχαιοελληνική, προέρχεται από το αυγό (ωόν > οβόν) και την έχουμε δανείσει σε πολλές άλλες γλώσσες.


 
Και το Κόσοβο είναι το αβγό του κοτσυφιού, έτσι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2011)

Και μια ακόμα φωτογραφία από εκεί για τα δικά μας αρχεία:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2011)

Κι ένα εξαιρετικό γλωσσάρι λατέρνας σε έναν ιστότοπο με μεράκι.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2011)

Earion said:


> [...]
> Το εκπληκτικότερο όλων για μένα είναι η ανακολουθία σε διάστημα δύο αράδων. Το «οβόν» γιατί το έβαλε ο σοφός περιηγητής, αφού δεν το μεταχειρίστηκε στην ετυμολογία του;
> 
> Μα πού χαθήκαν τα αβγά;



:blink:
Μα, στη Σπηλιά των Χαμένων Αβγών, φυσικά! Ρώτα και την Πιλάρ.

'Back to the palace of Pablo,' Robert Jordan said to Anselmo. It sounded wonderful in Spanish.
_'El Palacio de Miedo,' _Anselmo said. 'The Palace of Fear.'
_*'La cueva de los huevos perdidos,'*_ Robert Jordan capped the other happily. 'The cave of lost eggs.'
'What eggs?' Fernando asked.
'A joke,' Jordan said. 'Just a joke. Not eggs, you know, the others.'
'But why are they lost?' Fernando asked.
'I don't know,' said Robert Jordan. 'Take a book to tell you. Ask Pilar.'

_Για ποιον χτυπά η καμπάνα_, Ερνέστος Ποδογυρόδρομος.
:twit: 

Μια φράση που συνηθίζεται εδώ στη Θεσσαλία για κάτι που λογικά δεν στέκει, όταν υπάρχει κάποιο λογικό άλμα στον συλλογισμό του άλλου: "Πότ' αβγά, πότε πουλιά;". Δηλαδή, πότε πρόλαβε να κάνει κι αβγά για να βγούνε κιόλας τα πουλιά;

Καλημέρα.


----------



## Earion (Sep 29, 2011)

Νταεμάν, σαπό! Τέτοιος διάλογος δεν έχει ματαγίνει!


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2011)

Μπόνους, μια που παρεξελληνίζουμε τα σλαβικά, η Αράχοβα: τόπος πλούσιος σε αβγά  αραχίδων. Θα μου πείτε, τι δουλειά έχουνε τ' αβγά στις αραχίδες; Ό,τι δουλειά έχουν και στα κερασφόρα ζωντανά των κτηνοτρόφων.
 Φιστικάκια, κανείς; Ο τσακατσούκας, παιδιά! :inno:


----------



## Earion (Mar 20, 2012)

Προ καιρού, καθώς περιεργαζόμουν διάφορα λεξικά, παρατηρούσα ότι τα περισσότερα ανέφεραν τη ...γνωστή δισύλλαβη λαϊκή λέξη από «π» και χαρακτηρίζει τους ομοφυλόφιλους άνδρες, αλλά και όποιον δεν συμπεριφέρεται με ειλικρίνεια, ως ...τουρκικής προελεύσεως. Η αλήθεια πάντως είναι ότι η προέλευσή της είναι αρχαία ελληνική και δη αθηναϊκή. Όπως και σήμερα, έτσι και τότε υπήρχαν διάφορα «στέκια» των τοιούτων στα αστικά κέντρα. Όταν λοιπόν ήθελαν να πειράξουν κάποιον με θηλυπρεπή γνωρίσματα, που περνούσε από κοντά τους, του φώναζαν περιπαικτικά: «Που στή»; Δηλαδή «που στέκεσαι»; «που είναι στο στέκι σου»;​

Τελικά τα σχολικά μας σαχλαμαρίσματα, τα κρυφογελάκια πίσω από την πλάτη του φιλόλογου στην ώρα των αρχαίων ελληνικών είχαν αντίκρισμα! Εμείς τα σχολιαρούδια νομίζαμε ότι κάναμε πλάκα, αλλά να που η επιστήμη της Απώτερης Γλωσσαναγωγής έρχεται να μας δικαιώσει. Που στη, βρε Κινησία; Που κάνεις πιάτσα;


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 25, 2012)

Αν έχετε κέφια για παρετυμολογήσεις, ρίξτε μια ματιά σ' αυτή τη σελίδα του Sarant ή ψάξτε σ' αυτές τις διευθύνσεις.
Πολλοί έχουν την πεποίθηση ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι η μητέρα όλων των γλωσσών και έχουν ακροβατήσει σε πολλές ομόηχες λέξεις ετερόκλητων γλωσσών. Θεωρίες υπάρχουν πολλές, κάποιοι επιστήμονες κάνουν τολμηρές προτάσεις, αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν τις αποδέχεται η υπόλοιπη επιστημονική κοινότητα.
Για να προχωρήσει κάποιος βαθιά στις ρίζες των λέξεων πρέπει να έχει ένα συγκεκριμένο επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο και όχι να αυτοχρίζεται "γλωσσολόγος". Ένας γλωσσολόγος φτάνει στο "σπέρμα" από το "pe - ma" αλλά όχι στο "μάτια κοιτούν ουρανό" από το "Μάτα Κίτε Ράνι" της ρονγκορόνγκο του Ειρηνικού.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

Τώρα ο Ζέρο των Vegas στο _Μίλα _είπε ότι το _Ελλάς _προέρχεται από το _ελ _"φως" & _λας _"πέτρα".


----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2012)

Εντωμεταξύ, γνωρίζει κανείς περισσότερα για την ετυμολογία του Έλλην; Διαβάζω ότι υπάρχει διάσταση απόψεων, με μία πρόταση να λέει ότι προέρχεται από τους Σελλούς, και μια άλλη ότι είναι αγνώστου ετύμου.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2012)

Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι.


----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2012)

Τιιιι; Δεν είναι τελικά από τους Ελ; :twit:


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Τώρα ο Ζέρο των Vegas στο _Μίλα _είπε ότι το _Ελλάς _προέρχεται από το _ελ _"φως" & _λας _"πέτρα".



Τι να κάνουμε; Διάβασαν Βικιπαίδεια κι αυτοί:

Το όνομα Έλληνες και Ελλάς, προέρχεται από τις ελληνικές ρίζες Ελ και Λας, που σημαίνουν αντίστοιχα Φως και Λίθος. Επομένως Ελλάς σημαίνει "Γη του Φωτός" και Έλληνες οι κάτοικοι αυτής.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Έλλην

Τα βικιπαιδία παίζει. :scared:


----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2012)

Στο λήμα Έλληνες τα λέει αρκετά καλά, πάντως.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 17, 2012)

Το να προέρχεται από το ελ+λας αποκλείεται, γιατί:

1. *ελ* δεν σημαίνει τίποτα.
2. λόγω ανομοίωσης, είναι μάλλον απίθανο δύο λάμδα να κρατήθηκαν κατά την ένωση και να μην υπάρχουν παράλληλοι τύποι *Ελάς*, *Ελράς*, *Ερλάς* ή κάτι παραπλήσιο. Τα δύο λάμδα δείχνουν ότι η λέξη είναι είτε _*εν+λ**_ είτε ξένης προέλευσης.
3. μάλλον το *Ελλάς* είναι από το *Έλλην* και όχι το αντίθετο.

Η λέξη είναι αγνώστου ετύμου.


----------



## Irini (May 18, 2012)

Εγώ πιστεύω, μιας και υπήρχε και το χου στην αρχή, ότι προέρχεται από το Hey lass! άρα οι πρόγονοί μας ήταν Σκωτσέζοι


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2012)

Πρέπει να βάλουμε δυνατότητα λάικ σε μεμονωμένες αναρτήσεις...


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2012)

Με την ευκαιρία αυτού:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-και-μεταφραστικές-γκάφες&p=150430#post150430

Αγαπημένη παρετυμολογία: Ότι η λέξη για τη μουσική *ραπ* προέρχεται από τη _ραψωδία > rhapsody_.


----------



## sarant (Jul 18, 2012)

Σαββόπουλος έφα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

Βρε τους αθεόφοβους. Παίρνω ένα από τα κείμενα που θα βρείτε στο διαδίκτυο:

*Γιαούρτι ή Υγείαρτος των Αρχαίων Ελλήνων*
_Γράφει η κα Τσαμπούρη Περιστέρα Συνταξιούχος Καθηγήτρια Οικιακής Οικονομίας-Πρώην Διαιτολόγος του Νοσοκομείου Κοζάνης_
Η ιστορία του γιαουρτιού: Χωρίς αμφιβολία, το γιαούρτι, υπήρχε πολλά χρόνια πριν οι άνθρωποι γράψουν γι’ αυτό. Είναι πολύ πιθανό ότι η ανακάλυψη του έγινε τυχαία. Γενικά πιστεύεται ότι πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στη Μέση Ανατολή, κάπου στην περιοχή της σημερινής Τουρκίας, ή ίσως στη γειτονική Περσία. Περιλαμβάνεται στο διαιτολόγιο των Ελλήνων από τους αρχαίους χρόνους, γιατί το θεωρούσαν τροφή πλούσια σε θρεπτικά συστατικά. Για το λόγο αυτό το ονόμαζαν και *υγείαρτο*.
http://2gym-kater.pie.sch.gr/index....0-47&catid=130:2010-12-18-20-27-19&Itemid=195

Άλλα ευρήματα:
http://www.google.com/search?q=υγείαρτος+OR+υγείαρτο

Στο etymonline:
*yogurt* (n.)
1620s, a mispronunciation of Turkish _yogurt_, in which the -_g_- is a "soft" sound, in many dialects closer to an English "w." The root _yog_ means roughly "to condense" and is related to _yogun_ "intense," _yogush_ "liquify" (of water vapor), _yogur_ "knead."
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=yogurt&searchmode=none

Στην αρχαία γραμματεία δεν υπάρχει ούτε _υγείαρτος_ ούτε _υγείατρος_...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 6, 2012)

Προσφάτως συζητήθηκε και στο phorum.gr, όπου μεταξύ άλλων γράφτηκαν τα εξής:



Hellegennes said:


> Doc McCoy said:
> 
> 
> > Metranion said:
> ...






Hellegennes said:


> Ξενικός said:
> 
> 
> > ΜΟΨΟΣ said:
> ...





Hellegennes said:


> Ξενικός said:
> 
> 
> > το οπίας μήπως σου θυμίζει το φθινλλοπωρο και τις όπες; Ειδος ζωμώδους ή ένθυγρου, παρασκευάσματος τυριού με άλλα λόγια; Προϊόν ζύυμωσης και τα λοιπά;
> ...


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

Είναι ζουμερό το κείμενο της Wikipedia με την ιστορία του γιαουρτιού και ιδιαίτερα το παρακάτω κομμάτι με το απόσπασμα από τον Πλίνιο:

The oldest writings mentioning yogurt are attributed to Pliny the Elder, who remarked that certain "barbarous nations" knew how "to thicken the milk into a substance with an agreeable acidity". ["It is a remarkable circumstance, that the barbarous nations which subsist on milk have been for so many ages either ignorant of the merits of cheese, or else have totally disregarded it; and yet they understand how to thicken milk and form therefrom an acrid kind of milk with a pleasant flavour".] The use of yogurt by medieval Turks is recorded in the books _Diwan Lughat al-Turk_ by Mahmud Kashgari and _Kutadgu Bilig_ by Yusuf Has Hajib written in the 11th century. Both texts mention the word "yogurt" in different sections and describe its use by nomadic Turks. The earliest yogurts were probably spontaneously fermented by wild bacteria in goat skin bags.


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]Στην αρχαία γραμματεία δεν υπάρχει ούτε _υγείαρτος_ ούτε _υγείατρος_...



Κανένας ψυχίατρος μήπως, που απ' ό,τι βλέπω χρειάζεται;

Για τον _οπία_ που λέει ο Helle (για να μην τριπλοτσιτάρω) και τον χυμό του σύκου για πυτιά, τα λέγαμε κι εκεί με αφορμή τον _οπό_ (το τυρί πήζει, το μυαλό των αρχαιόπληκτων αργεί πολύ, και αν) και τις μαύρες τρύπες (που όλο και ξερνάνε ευσεβείς πόθους και σκουπίδια).


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

Συζήτηση για έναν ακόμα γλωσσικό μύθο, μια ξεκαρδιστική παρετυμολογία, την αλήθεια για το αμπεμπαμπλόμ, θα βρείτε στο σημερινό σημείωμα του Νίκου Σαραντάκου:

Το αμπεμπαμπλόμ είναι αρχαίο! (σοβαρή υποψηφιότητα για το Βραβείο Πορτοκάλος)

Διαβάζω στο κείμενο του μυθοπλάστη:
«Ατυχώς, η Ελληνική, εδέχθη πλείστες όσες προσβολές από εξελληνισμένους βαρβάρους, Σλάβους, Τουρκόφωνους, Λατίνους κ.ά.., που δεν κατανοούσαν την ελληνική -ούτε κάν είχαν την φωνητική ανατομία που θα τους επέτρεπε σωστές εκφωνήσεις φωνηέντων ...»

και σκέφτομαι κάποιον τέτοιο φαντασμένο Ελληναρά, με τη σωστή φωνητική ανατομία, να μην έχει τη σωστή σωματική ανατομία και, καθώς φουσκώνει σαν διάνος, να σκάει από την περηφάνια.

ΥΓ. Δεν έχω πειστεί ότι το κείμενο δεν είναι τρολιά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2012)

Εμένα μού το έστειλε τις προάλλες ένας φίλος από το φόρουμ, για να του πω την γνώμη μου, όπου πάνω κάτω είπα τα ίδια με τον Νίκο. Μεταξύ άλλων, είπα κι αυτά:

Ας πιάσουμε τα εύκολα. Οι λέξεις πολίτης και οπλίτης, που συχνά παρουσιάζονται σαν παιχνίδι αναγραμματισμού και απόδειξη του πόσο έξυπνη και σφιχτά δομημένη είναι η γλώσσα, στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχουν ίδιον αριθμό γραμμάτων. Η λέξη οπλίτης έχει δασεία, που φυσικά στην αρχαιότητα ήταν γράμμα: HΟΠΛΙΤΕΣ.

Τώρα ας πιάσουμε την παιδική φράση. Εν πρώτοις δεν είναι αμπεμπαμπλόν, έχει μι στο τέλος, όχι νι. Δεύτερον, η υποτιθέμενη αρχαία φράση δεν βρίσκεται σε κανένα αρχαίο κείμενο ούτε βρίσκουμε καμμιά ενδιάμεση μορφή του παιδικού τραγουδιού. Δηλαδή το συναντάμε εξαρχής σαν αμπεμπαμπλόμ, πράγμα περίεργο, γιατί αν ήταν από αρχαία φράση θα το συναντούσαμε σε διάφορες ενδιάμεσες μορφές, από την αρχαιότητα ως σήμερα, εκτός κι αν ο συγγραφέας του κειμένου θέλει να μας πει ότι ξύπνησε η γενετική μνήμη των παιδιών, μετά από 2000 χρόνια.

Φυσικά η δήθεν αρχαία φράση δεν βγάζει νόημα... Η δε φράση "του κείθεν" δεν είναι καν ελληνικά. (_**εδώ εξηγώ γιατί**_)

Υπάρχει βέβαια και το θέμα της λειτουργίας του τραγουδιού. Η έννοια είναι να τραγουδιέται συλλαβιστά, γιατί σκοπός είναι η επιλογή ατόμου. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αν ήταν ένα τραγουδάκι που λεγόταν συλλαβιστά, δεν γίνεται να έχασε συλλαβές στην πορεία. Εδώ έχουμε δυο συλλαβές να λείπουν από το σύγχρονο κομμάτι.


----------



## sarant (Oct 12, 2012)

Κι εγώ διατηρώ μια επιφύλαξη μήπως είναι τρολιά, αλλά το σάιτ που την πρωτοδημοσίευσε (anixneuseis.gr) δεν βάζει τρολιές και, αν και σοβαρός ιστότοπος, έχει κι άλλα ελληνοβαρεμένα -εκτός βέβαια αν είναι τρολιά κάποιου που την υπέβαλε στο σάιτ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 2, 2013)

Μεταφέρω εδώ κάτι που ποστάρισα και σε άλλο νήμα και που συγκαταλέγεται στις πολύ αγαπημένες μου παρετυμολογίες: ότι το Mall πρέπει να βγαίνει από το ελληνικό "μώλος", επειδή πάμε κι ερχόμαστε πέρα δώθε και κάνουμε περατζάδα, όπως στο μώλο!

Επίσης ένα ωραίο που μου έστειλε φίλος σήμερα με email για πρωτοχρονιάτικο μπουναμά: 
Και η σανσκριτική γλώσσα απόγονος της ελληνικής;

Ναι, όπως λέμε "σαν φιστίκ"...


----------



## Earion (Feb 18, 2013)

*Υγρό πυρ στα μυαλά μας (ή στα μπατζάκια μας;)*

Αυτό πια με ξεπερνά! 
Ανοίγω την ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια και διαβάζω για το υγρόν πυρ (που έχει περάσει στην ευρωπαϊκή παράδοση ως «ελληνικό πυρ», βλ. Greek fire, feu grégeois, κλπ.). Και στο τέλος με περιμένει η εξής γλωσσική σημείωση:

Την ελληνική ιδιωματική φράση *πήραν τα μυαλά του αέρα* την λέμε και στις μέρες μας. Εκείνη την εποχή όμως αυτό σήμαινε κάτι άλλο. Το υγρό πυρ εξαπολυόταν με διαφόρους μηχανισμούς. Στην πλώρη των πλοίων των βυζαντινών υπήρχε ένα μπρούτζινο λιοντάρι μέσα από το ανοιχτό στόμα του οποίου εξακοντίζονταν μακριά το φονικό υγρό. Για να γίνει αυτό δυνατό, στο κεφάλι του λιονταριού κατέληγαν δύο σωλήνες, ο ένας εξόδου του υγρού πυρός και ο άλλος εισόδου του αέρα όπου με χειροκίνητη αντλία γινόταν κατάθλιψη αυτού. Επομένως, για να εξακοντιστεί μακριά το υγρό πυρ, έπρεπε προηγουμένως τα "μυαλά" (κεφάλι) του λιονταριού να πάρουν αέρα.​

Φυσικά, για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν το ιστορικό υπόβαθρο (και αυτοί είναι πάρα πολλοί), η παραπάνω ερμηνεία φαίνεται ελκυστική, ή τουλάχιστον αρκετά εντυπωσιακή. Η αλήθεια είναι, πιστέψτε με, ότι στοιχεία αξιόπιστα για το υγρόν πυρ έχουμε ελάχιστα. Για το τι ήταν, ποια ήταν τα συστατικά του, πώς το χρησιμοποιούσαν και χιλιάδες άλλα παρεμφερή ζητήματα έχουν διατυπωθεί ένα σωρό θεωρίες, οι οποίες είναι όλες υπό αμφισβήτηση ή τουλάχιστον υπό διερεύνηση. Ο συντάκτης του ωραίου γλωσσικού μύθου που μόλις διαβάσατε πιάστηκε από _μία _από αυτές τις θεωρίες, αρκετά αληθοφανή μεν _αλλά όχι χωρίς προβλήματα_, και έκανε τις προεκτάσεις του. Αν ήμουν κακόπιστος, θα έλεγα ότι τα δικά του μυαλά πήρανε κάμποσο αέρα...


----------



## bernardina (Feb 18, 2013)

Πριν από κάτι μέρες, μια σχολιάστρια του Σαραντ ρώτησε αν υπάρχει καμιά βάση στον ισχυρισμό ότι η λέξη Νοσφεράτου προέρχεται από το ελληνικο(πρεπές/φανές) *νοσοφόρος.
Επειδή μπήκε ο δγιάλος μέσα μου, pun intended,  γούγλισα και τι βρήκα;!
Υπάρχει πράγματι τέτοιος _ισχυρισμός_. Φυσικά, αστήρικτος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2013)

Τη _νοσ[ο/η]φόρο άτη_ δεν είδα πουθενά... :)

(Και τα ρουμάνικα είχαν παλιότερα -17ος, 18ος αι.- πολύ περισσότερες ελληνικές λέξεις)


----------



## stathis (Feb 26, 2019)

Μπορεί το νήμα να είναι ανενεργό εδώ και έξι χρόνια, αλλά οι παρετυμολογίες δεν έχουν τέλος.

Το περασμένο (βροχερό) Σάββατο στη βιολογική λαϊκή της Βούλας, κι ενώ προσπαθώ να βάλω πορτοκάλια (εκ του Πορτοκάλος) στη σακούλα κρατώντας ταυτόχρονα την ομπρέλα, ακούω από συμπαθή κυρία ότι η λέξη _ομπρέλα_ προέρχεται από τα _όμβρια_ ύδατα... Πάντως τους παριστάμενους παραγωγούς και καταναλωτές τούς έπεισε (σιγά μη δεν τους έπειθε).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2019)

Επειδή τα έλκει προφανώς: όμβρια-έλα... :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2022)




----------

